
Ask HN: Good resources for learning Git? - fermienrico
I&#x27;ve gone through basics of git and using the command line. Annoyingly, every tutorial talks about what commands to use and what they do.<p>I am looking for a more abstract guide that teaches about how to run a project using git. When to branch. How to pull and push from remote, how to fork from github --&gt; modify and then push back to original repo with a PR...<p>Teaching people what commands to use is missing the point in these tutorials. I can download a git cheatsheet and look up the commands without any help. The real meat of learning Git is in the abstract use cases that leverage the git system. Hardly anyone talks about that.<p>If there are books, blog posts, anything that could help - I&#x27;d greatly appreciate it.
======
amingilani
I usually spend a lot of time writing thoughtful answers but since I'm in bed
and your question is IMHO very easily googlable here are a few things to check
out:

\- Gitlab flow: a variation of the Git flow system optimized for Github

\- Git flow: what the former is based off of

\- the search terms "git workflow" or "git branching model"

\- my two cents: your workflow depends on your team and project structure. For
a single person project I commit to master and push to the remote. For a two
person side project I'd recommend the same only we both push to remote master.
If the team gets bigger I'd do pull requests to master. If it's a client
project I deploy master to staging and version tags to production.

\- branches are cheap, use them to isolate small units of work, or don't if
it's your personal project. But even then I run tricky experiments in branches
and discard them if the fail

~~~
fermienrico
Thank you!

